# Young Woman Portrtait



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

This portrait was painted in response to a contest. It is based on a common phonto by Shan Peck Photography.
16 x 20, Acrylic on Canvas


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Really nicely done!!! I like it! Let us know how you do in the contest.


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Hot Tamales!
I thought this was a tad titillating, so I checked out Shan Peck Photography. I found this to be an extremely conservative work compared to the rest of his stuff. I've booked-marked his site. Thanks for the lead... Yeah!

Oh yeah. Good job, Don! I love the hair. I can very easily get lost in those colors. Very nice work. Good luck in the contest.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice work! The background color really enhances those eyes.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, Chanda, Sean, and Michael! The contest is stacked with professional portrait artists, so I have little chance in it. The challenge was fun, and I did learn a lot doing it. Results will be released next Tuesday.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

> Results will be released next Tuesday.


Weeeeellllll.....?


----------

